# Tyre pressures



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I recently had new tyres fitted (245/35 R19) and the fitter put 42 psi in the fronts and 34 and 38 in the rears - obviously I was not impressed and to be frank, the fronts looked over inflated to me. Recommended, as per the door sticker is 35-36 front and 28-33 rear. Those seems very low to me, but that's what I have adjusted the pressures to (36 front and 33 rear). My car does feels OK with those pressures, but... what are you guys running? Thanks...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the pressures as per the sticker.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, I've obviously done just that. But have been reading a lot of contradictions to Audi's recommended pressures - when I complained to the tyre fitter about over inflation, they were adamant that for the tyre fitted, those were the correct pressures - as recommended by Continental. Probably a load of bollocks, but they did look and more importantly, feel, over inflated. Thanks...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Other Mk3 owners may suggest +/- a couple of psi but 6 psi I think is excessive. 
Tyre fitters put in the psi I want not what they think. 
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

How can a tyre company know what the pressure in the tyres should be?

The pressure is largely determined by a combination of factors not just about the tyre but the weight and load distribution of the vehicle.

Just like if you ride a bike a 60kg rider might use 90/80 psi but a 100kg rider might use 115/110psi.

I inflate mine to close to, but usually slightly above the Audi recommended pressures.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Check mine every 2 weeks always set as per door card. Why would you not, I think Audi knows best


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Generally yes the door card pressures are what you should be at - but it's not an exact science and you could vary it by a couple of psi - eg if the majority of your driving were on decent smooth roads you could up it a couple of psi to see better fuel economy, and likewise better economy by lowering a couple of psi for mostly rough/poor roads.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Best way to know correct inflation pressure is to get a tire pyrometer, drive however you intend to most of the time, and measure inside, center, and outside temperatures on all four corners immediately after pulling over. Adjust pressure to even them out across the tire. Normally this means different pressure front to rear based on weight distribution as mentioned previously.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

powerplay said:


> How can a tyre company know what the pressure in the tyres should be?
> 
> The pressure is largely determined by a combination of factors not just about the tyre but the weight and load distribution of the vehicle.
> 
> Just like if you ride a bike a 60kg rider might use 90/80 psi but a 100kg rider might use 115/110psi.


Perhaps they thought you looked a bit overweight  LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

An over inflated tyre wil wear in the centre of the tread and under inflation will cause wear at the edges. The correct tyre pressure is dependant on the load and will achieve the correct contact with the road. Perhaps Audi know best


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

brianmcc51 said:


> An over inflated tyre wil wear in the centre of the tread and under inflation will cause wear at the edges. The correct tyre pressure is dependant on the load and will achieve the correct contact with the road. Perhaps Audi know best


Really? I bet no one knew that :roll:

I was just curious if anyone deviated from the sticker and what results they got? It's just a guide after all and as I run my car between the two loads, I tend to err between the two recommended settings. I was only interested in people's thoughts... I got 23k of my first set on my TTS, almost perfect wear across the tyres, so I must have got something right :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Based upon the fact that most motorists only check their tyre pressure once every blue moon - I wonder if manufacturers build a margin into their quoted pressures to allow for gradual deflation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mark Pred said:


> brianmcc51 said:
> 
> 
> > An over inflated tyre wil wear in the centre of the tread and under inflation will cause wear at the edges. The correct tyre pressure is dependant on the load and will achieve the correct contact with the road. Perhaps Audi know best
> ...


Apologies for stating the obvious glad you're getting good results following AUDI recommended pressures


----------

